# Access "save as" function



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

Where has it gone please? 

I have been given a new pc at work with Office 2007 on it. I have only ever used 2003.
In Access it is very different and I cannot save where I wish, just "save".

I tried to download the Ms 60day trial so as to get up to speed but it won't let me have it because I am not in Americy!

Dave. BTW I know practically nothing about Access and Excel but am now forced to learn.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Click the round button with the funky looking clover leaf shaped gizmo (the big dot) at the very top left. It'll open a pull down with the saveas and print functions as well as a few others.

If you click the down arrow at the right end of the commands on the top bar and select "More Commands" you'll get the Access Options, Customize window. (You can also open this from the "Access Options" button at the bottom of the "big dot" menu.) In there you can add commands you want to the Quick Access toolbar.

Feel free to post questions or pm me about Access and Excel any time. I'm not a total expert in them, but I've been using them since they first came out and am pretty comfortable with everything below the macro level.


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

> I have been given a new pc at work with Office 2007 on it.


I would talk to the IT person, or your superior, you said this is a work computer, then they should be able to give you the required programs that you need. Downloading from the net is mostly a temporary thing, and can cause problems with your other applications.
Most businesses or companies don't want their computers filled with downloads from the internet.


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Gistek,

I shall try that the morrow! You might have let yourself in for more than you bargained for with your offer!

Hi David (great name!) I fear, nice guy tho he is, our "IT" man is of the bish-bosh that's how you do it variety (e.g. why I questioned something he said "Oh, it's just a case of moving a file" My response was " Well the fault on that 30W git amp was a capacitor! Trick is, which one!").

In anycase I don't want to download ANOTHER copy of 2007 at work! I wanted it at home to practice on. Can't do that anyway, the 'puter is Admin locked. I can't even switch off mind screwing windows beeps and bloops!Or stop the monitor dying every 15mins.

Dave.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I don't remember the XP path, but in Vista, you go to Control Panel > User Accounts > Change your account type, and select administrator.

That will give you the authority to modify settings on your home computer. 

Just be careful with what you change. Become familiar with back-ups, including system back-ups, restore points, and registry back-ups.


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

Good morning Gistec,

I don't think that would work in my case. The computer is setup for two clients at startup. Lab for moi and administrator which is password protected.

In any case it is a very small company and I have not been there a year so I don't want to upset anybody by being seen as a hacking smart ****!

With regard to being careful, one of the first things I did, hour one, day one was to try to set a restore point. Won't let me! Mind you I can use the "run" box (I put a period in to get to D&S) so I guess I could wriek havoc in the Registry, haven't tried the cmd box yet.

Re Windows Office 2007. If you are outside the Almighty US there is a different download version but AFAICS nothing TELLS you that! Anyway I got it. Needlessly fussy, complex, bloated and changed for no good reason IMHO.
Dave.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

ah. For some reason I thought you were wanting admin priveleges on you home 'puter

2007 was developed to work with Vista (also bloated and full of unnecessary changes)

PITA as office is, Access is still the easiest relational database to learn


----------

